
5 Years of Incorrect Claims and Forecasts About Tesla - jv22222
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/11/04/5-years-of-incorrect-claims-forecasts-about-tesla-from-tsla-bear-mark-spiegel/
======
Latteland
I'm getting tired of the 'so many analysts were wrong about tesla'. It was
completely obvious that tesla was going to be at least close to profitable,
because they sold huge numbers of cars and the cars each sold for more than
they cost. I predicated it, dozens of people did. there was nothing magic.
gerr, this bugs me. carry on :-) (my predictions were postings here, not that
it matters).

